# Nolan's 40-gallon



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

I recently removed A LOT of algae from my neglected 40 gallon, and I'm off to a fresh start. The only plant that survived is Echinodorus bleheri. Next time, I'll ask about a medication being plant safe before buying. I planted some new plants: Hygrophila polysperma, H. difformis, Anubias nana, Ludwiga repens, and Bacopa caroliniana. I'm planning to grow an Echinodorus tenellus lawn in the front, but would like to have more plants in the back, and maybe relocate the bacopa. I want to try some corkscrew val. Anybody have suggestions about other plants for me? Where should I plant the val if I get some? Thanks.

Here's a picture of the tank:


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

It looks like your off to a great start. I noticed that you were thinking about some vals. I have found out two things about vals. 1. I think they look good and 2. I think they look good in other people's tanks, not mine. The problem is that vals grow like mad and shoot runners out everywhere. In one week mine will send runners out several feet and I have to carefully remove them from around all the other plants. I'm currently growing out some crypt balansae that I plan to replace all the vals with in order to keep the long grass look, but with out the upkeep. But those probable won't work real well in a breeder tank either, due to the height constraints.
good luck!


----------



## wetgreenthumb (Jan 6, 2005)

I think a big Amazon Sword would look good, or one of those Corkscrew/curly Vals. You coul place it in back and slightly right.... looks good though! roud:


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

Hmmm... I've been thinking about a triangular layout since day one. Maybe I could move all the plants and petrified wood to the right side of the tank. OR I can take the petrified wood out and use a piece of driftwood instead, with Java moss and Java fern. I think the moss will make a nice hiding place for the swordtail fry. The Amazon sword in there looks like two small plants stuck together, like Siamese twins. I think I'll separate them. If I do the replanting, I'll have to buy a pair of long tweezers. Fingers are just too clumsy.

Uh oh, hair algae on the anubias. SAE's eat it, right?


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

NWong8589:

Nice looking tank. If you want something like vals (or s. subuleta) that will not try and tank over the tank try Crypt sprialis or retro-sprialis. The can handle high light and spread slowly. You can also try narrow leaf chain sword. Make a nice compact foreground (my fish prevent glosso or hairgrass...) As to the sword. They get big. They will take over really big tanks and they love to feed through the roots so just beware. 

Otherwise a great start!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice looking tank you have there bud, i'd have a foreground plant some where possibly dwarf sagitaria or glossostigma depending on your lighting. It looks great and man you have a lot of swordtails there.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes vals do tend to take over but that difformis will be massive in less than 3 weeks if you are dosing ferts heavy. I have both difformis and water sprite right now to act as sponges during my preliminary phase but I soon will have to choose one or the other; they grow too fast (and are IMO quite similar in appearance).


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

Just wanted to show everyone how fast hygro can grow, even without CO2:










The algae is finally letting up. Must be the hygro sucking up every nutrient in the tank.


----------



## ScottyDont (Mar 9, 2005)

what the time between the 2 pics?


----------



## skylsdale (Aug 26, 2003)

NOW it's starting to look like true swordtail habitat. Keep it growing!


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow -- looks great. What varieties of swordtails do you have in there? I love swordtails, so I'm excited to see your tankful! Looking forward to seeing the bigger picture -- did dividing the sword plant work out for you?


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

> Just wanted to show everyone how fast hygro can grow, even without CO2:


I feel your pain. I throw a 5 gallon bucket of the stuff out about every 5-6 weeks. It seems to work very well in the composter though.


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

Scotty, the pics were taken one month apart.

Uncskainch, I only have two varieties of swordtails in there: red and one that looks similar to the one in your avatar, except the tail is red. I would have more, but diseases have wiped out a lot of mine. :icon_frow Tuberculosis, fin & tail rot, you name it. I haven't divided the swordplant yet. I will do it when I finally get to redoing my aquascape.

Skylsdale, yes it is!

Hop, the two hygros I have in there are completely out of control. If I leave a leaf floating, it becomes a whole stem.

Lol, jart, you were right! I only dose Flourish twice a week, and look at the growth!


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Someone pointed out to me that you can coax the difformis to act as a foreground plant by simply pinching off leaves that start to grow vertically. I'm trying that right now.

I have about 19 varieties of plants right now but I like the look of the difformis taking over one side of the tank. Motifone was doing that as well.

Are you dosing NO3?
Where is your L. repens?


----------



## ScottyDont (Mar 9, 2005)

whats the sciantific name for hydro? i wanna order some from my LFS


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

jart said:


> Are you dosing NO3?
> Where is your L. repens?


The L. repens is lost somewhere in my hygro jungle... lol. I'm not dosing anything except Flourish right now. I'm sure you'll have to prune the hygro more than once a week if you are dosing CO2, macros, micros, and have high lighting.

The hygro on the left is _Hygrophila polysperma_, and the one on the right is _Hygrophila difformis_. Hygro polysperma is illegal to import into some states and maybe provinces because it grows so fast, it can invade local waters and choke out all native plants. I know it's illegal to import into California. I'm lucky my dad and uncle have been growing it in their tanks for years.

Will put my piece of driftwood in soon, if it fits. I'm going to completely redo the aquascape, moving the tall plants to the right, tying the anubias onto the driftwood, and planting a foreground of E. tenellus on the left. I only have a few E. tenellus though, so I won't have a foreground effect right away. I don't have time to go to Albany to get some more.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

I just though that if you moved the repens to a more prominent place, the darker colors might add some interesting contrast. Keep an eye on the polysperma and if it starts to yellow and gets stunted, you may need to test for nitrate. But then again, you have a fair # of fish in there.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Man That Hygro Is Scary!


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

Marc said:


> Man That Hygro Is Scary!


Lol, yes it is. It can grow with no ferts at all!

Okay, I'm planning to rescape the tank sometime in the next few weeks. I've bleach-dipped the anubias, and it's free of algae now. The plants are showing rapid growth without CO2. Hmm... what else is new? The SAEs are getting fatter! Oh yeah, I got green and green spotted swordtails now! Five males in the tank now. Surprisingly, aggression towards each other has been minimal as of late. Yay!


----------



## equinecpa (Sep 23, 2004)

I can't believe your growth. That's wild! What kind of lighting do you have on this tank?

Carolyn roud:


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

Carolyn, I have 96 watts of 6700ºK compact fluorescent over this tank. It's a 36" Coralife Aqualight.

I spent three hours tearing up the tank, redoing everything. Huge PITA. And I'm still not done. I'm so tired now, so I'll finish it tomorrow.  

Thanks for the Limnophila aromatica, Marc. I should have looked at the ludwiga I already had more carefully. Now I have too much. Guess my tank will look a little like yours for a while.

Now I really wish that I had planting tweezers.


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

Bam! New layout! What does everyone think? I still need to fill in the far right, maybe with green crypt wendtii? I know the foreground could use a little work, too, but I don't have time to go to Albany to pick up some pygmy chain swords. Thanks to Marc for the L. aromatica!


----------



## Blade (Jul 27, 2004)

Bam! I like it a lot more.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

It looks clean, but you need more plants!


----------



## Blade (Jul 27, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> It looks clean, but you need more plants!



I really disagree. If you look at the tank many of the plants are in the early stages. In short time they will fill in much of the empty area. I think there is sometimes a rush by people to pack a new tank with as many plants as possible. I prefer to allow young plants to first mature, and then do a second round of planting to fill in neglected areas.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey Nolan- I like the tank! You had a massive amount out Hydro in there!
The L Aromatica should do well in your tank! I like the new look. The Repens should grow fairly quick. Can wait to see it start filling in!


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

I appreciate the thoughts, everybody. :icon_bigg 

Question about L. aromatica: After being pruned, does it from side shoots? Or should I just pull the rooted part out?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Blade said:


> I really disagree. If you look at the tank many of the plants are in the early stages. In short time they will fill in much of the empty area. I think there is sometimes a rush by people to pack a new tank with as many plants as possible. I prefer to allow young plants to first mature, and then do a second round of planting to fill in neglected areas.


I think I already noticed that, but thats in the background. What about the foreground?


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

yeah. get a foreground. :wink: 
looking good, especially when it starts filling in, but that driftwood looks very bare. I would cover it with some moss or riccia, and get a foreground of glosso or micro sword (lileopsis or however you spell it). The colors would flow nicely. My favorite foreground plant is hairgrass, but I think it wouldnt fit your tank well. Good luck with everything roud:


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Corydoras85 said:


> I appreciate the thoughts, everybody. :icon_bigg
> 
> Question about L. aromatica: After being pruned, does it from side shoots? Or should I just pull the rooted part out?


On mine it shoots off the main stem. When it gets big enough i trim them off.


----------



## supaoopa (Oct 25, 2004)

New layout looks great. GOing to look really good when its grown out.


How do you like the current truVu tank you have? I was thinking of picking one up at Nippon today, but the price is a bit steep. Does it scratch or streak easily?


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

supaoopa said:


> How do you like the current truVu tank you have? I was thinking of picking one up at Nippon today, but the price is a bit steep. Does it scratch or streak easily?


Nippon can be a little expensive with tanks and equipment. I got mine from Lucky Ocean. All acrylic tanks will scratch eventually, but if the scratches aren't deep, it will hardly show. I know my tank has a few scratches, but they aren't visible unless you look very closely. I like acrylic tanks because they're a lot lighter than glass and because they insulate better.

Yeah, I know the foreground is very bare right now. The plant I want to use is the small, red variety of _Echinodorus tenellus_. But I don't have time to buy any. The only place that has it is Albany Aquarium, in the East Bay. If somebody has red E. tenellus or can pick some up for me, I'll buy or trade for H. polysperma.



Thanks said:


> that driftwood looks very bare. I would cover it with some moss or riccia


I'm interested in Taiwan moss, if anybody has any.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Time for an update!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes, time for an update!


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

No update yet, but I need some help. I want to get some vallisneria for the background, but I don't know which species to get. I want one that would reach the top of the tank. The tank is about 15 inches tall. So I think some val a bit taller than 12 inches would be perfect. Any thoughts? I was thinking either corkscrew or V. natans var. natans.


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

It's been a while since I've updated. The tank looks a lot different from the last pic. Right now, it's more of a farm/holding tank than an aquascape because of all the plants I've acquired from the generous members of the SFBAAPS. After reading about EI, I've decided to start using it. Currently the tank is under 2.4 wpg, and has high CO2 concentration (about 50 ppm). I reduced to bubble rate just now. Is this dosing schedule okay?:

Day 1 - 50% WC, 1 tsp. K2SO4, 2 mL Fleet Enema
Day 2 - 10 mL Flourish
Day 3 - 1/2 tsp. K2SO4, 1 mL Fleet Enema
Day 4 - Same as Day 2
Day 5 - Same as Day 3
Day 6 - Same as Day 2
Day 7 - Nothing

I'm not adding KNO3 because the nitrate tends to stay around 10 ppm, maybe because I overfeed a little? Do you think I should add a little? I'm not sure if I have a heavy fish load: 15 adult swordtails, around 20 - 30 babies, 4 SAEs, 8 cories. Please help me get this right. I'm a complete newb at EI.

Now, some pictures of the new plants with my new camera! :icon_bigg 

Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba' (some Alternanthera reineckii "cardinalis" in the bottom-right):









Rotala sp. 'Vietnam':









I really hope the SAEs don't decide the snack on the 'Vietnam,' because it's now my favorite plant! They haven't touched it for two days, is this a good sign?

No full-tank shots for now. As I said, this is currently a holding tank, with no aquascape. Once my dad and uncle takes the extra plants off my hands, I'll fix up the tank and post a full-tank shot.


----------



## Pete City (Apr 2, 2005)

I have a 40 breeder, I was told to dilute 1.5 tsp of K2S04 in 250ml of water, I then dose 8ml, it gives me 1.04 of PO4, so I think you may be overdosing on the PO4, but I'm fairly new at dosing the EI method as well.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Corydoras85 said:


> Just wanted to show everyone how fast hygro can grow, even without CO2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you do not use CO2, then be patient, the plants will over take things.
EI recs are mainly for CO2 enriched tanks: for this tank add:

SeaChem Equilibrium 1/4 teaspoon weekly.
KNO3, 1/8 teaspoon weekly 2x a week with high plant biomass
KH2PO4, about a rice grain's worth, once a week

That's it.
Maintain high plant density, watch for any growth or plant changes.
Add ferts if things appear to slow or feed fish more etc.

Since you now use CO2, add SeaChem EQ, 1/2 teaspoon once a week
KNO3: add 1/4 teaspoon 2x a week
KH2PO4: 1/16 teaspoon 2x a week
Traces: add 10mls 2-3x a week.

This is lite on the NO3, food does not have much PO4, nor K+ nor traces.
SF water is very nutrient poor, watch the KH, the GH will be fine at the dosing with the EQ.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank you for the quick response, Tom. Can I use something other than Seachem EQ? I do have K2SO4 and Epsom salt. I don't have anything containing calcium, though. Should I use CaCO3, or CaCl2? Or something else? Thanks again for your time.

So here's my new schedule:

Day 1 - 50% WC, 1/2 tsp. EQ or alternative, 1/4 tsp. KNO3, 1/16 tsp. KH2PO4
Day 2 - 10 mL Flourish
Day 3 - nothing
Day 4 - 10 mL Flourish
Day 5 - 1/2 tsp. EQ or alternative, 1/4 tsp. KNO3, 1/16 tsp. KH2PO4
Day 6 - 10 mL Flourish
Day 7 - nothing

Does this sound right?

Can anyone ID this plant for me? All I remember is somebody at SFBAAPS telling me that it "looks like bamboo," and grows underwater.


----------



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

wow ive never seen that before... it does look like bamboo. kewel.


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

I think I found out what my "bamboo" is: http://www.victri.net/plants/_commenlinaceae_green.html


----------



## platinumpete (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow Nice plants! it was nice to see your tank from beginning to now! I have a lot to learn... Damn! SFBAAPS are that friendly huh? Maybe I should visit them one time.... I emailed them and i'm just waiting for them to respond.


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

platinumpete said:


> Wow Nice plants! it was nice to see your tank from beginning to now! I have a lot to learn... Damn! SFBAAPS are that friendly huh? Maybe I should visit them one time.... I emailed them and i'm just waiting for them to respond.


If you don't receive a response, I'm pretty sure you can just pop into one of the meetings. I'm sure you'll love it, and decide to join. :icon_bigg 

About my tank, I'm going to give the Amazon sword away, either to an SFBAAPS member or Aqua Forest. It's gotten WAY too big for my 40-gallon. The Rotala sp. 'Vietnam' is showing fast, healthy growth, but I'm having some trouble with the Ludwigia sp. 'Cuba.' Word of advice to all swordtail owners: Keep your tank covered at all times! I lost two males due to jumping.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Some great looking new plants. So, how long you gonna make us wait for a full tank shot?!?


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

BSS said:


> So, how long you gonna make us wait for a full tank shot?!?


Until I either plant or get rid of everything floating. That Amazon sword is shadowing a lot of the bottom surface area, making that space unplantable for all the high-light plants that I have. The tank looks really messy right now.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

looking good love the unusual plants... and who cares if its messy we are all human give us a full tank shot? roud: 

FN


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi everybody. I haven't been very active on any forums lately, mostly due to me being busy with my two AP classes and some personal problems. Anyways, here's a quick update on the progress of this tank:










The leaves have already closed up for the night. Nope, it isn't 'scaped. I'm just growing all the plants for my planned tank redo during spring break (April 8-16 for me). Bought two bags of Aqua Soil Amazonia (thanks to Tino for driving me and helping me carry it). I'm also going to replace the Fluval with a ViaAqua, the Visi-Therm with a Hydor In-line, and the Aqualight with an A H Supply 2x96w Bright Kit.

Plants currently in the tank are:

_Echinodorus tenellus_
_Hygrophila polysperma_
_Blyxa japonica_ (thanks, Tino)
_Heteranthera zosterfolia_
_Ludwigia inclinata_ var. _verticillata_ 'Cuba'
_Anubias barteri_ var. _nana_ (most of it floating)
_Potamogeton gayi_
_Rotala_ sp. 'Vietnam'
_Rotala_ sp. 'Nanjenshan'
_Rotala rotundifolia_
_Commenlinaceae_ sp.
_Cryptocoryne walkeri_
What appears to be _Nesaea crassicaulis_
_Hemianthus micranthemoides_
_Bacopa_ sp. 'Pink' (possibly 'Colorata'?)
A lot of GSA
Wow, that list is a lot longer than I expected. Several of these species will not be used in my planned layout.

I've lost three swordtails recently due to jumping. Also purchased seven _Corydoras sterbai_ for an excellent price, thanks to our moderator Eric (Ibn). Cute little guys. I'm going to do a sand foreground for my cories.

I can't wait until spring break.


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Nolan! Nice tank!

You've inspired me to start a swordtail tank now but i have so many tank ideas and so little tanks.. 

Hope we get some pics soon, and welcome back!


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

Livebearer101 said:


> You've inspired me to start a swordtail tank now but i have so many tank ideas and so little tanks..


Oh yeah, I can relate. I have so many planned tanks in mind. I planned out a 100-gallon, but I realized that I'm going to college in 1½ years, and will probably be moving out. So I'm holding off on that idea. Maybe I can set up a 20-gallon in the basement...


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

Same story over here. I did actually end up setting up another 20 gallon but i managed to pursuade my parents to use it as a 'show tank'. Basically i set it up in the lounge before they got back so they couldnt say otherwise 

Check out my journal for some pics, it should be somewhere down this list.

Good luck once again!


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

Hmmm... no update for over a year. Here's the aquarium as of today:










I am now running 2 x 96w compact fluorescents over this tank. I'm not going for an aquascape right now. The tank is currently acting as a farm for the 100 gallon I'm setting up for my father in his office. After the 100 is set up, I will tear this one down so I can move it into the room next door (my new bedroom), change the substrate to Aqua Soil Amazonia, and build a real aquascape. The only fish currently in this tank are swordtails and SAEs. The plants are:

Cryptocoryne walkeri (lutea)
Rotala sp. 'Green'
Rotala macrandra
Blyxa japonica (tiny bit)
Heteranthera zosterfolia
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Hemianthus callitrichoides (HC)
Hygrophila polysperma
Hygrophila difformis
Echinodorus tenellus
Peacock Moss
Riccia fluitans (trying to get rid of it)
Not everything is going to stay. I'm planning to give away most or all of the Cryptocoryne walkeri at the next SFBAAPS meeting so I have more room for stem plants.

I'll be fairly busy next semester, and I'm a master procrastinator, so I'm making no promises on updates.


----------

